# Brauche Hilfe, und eine Erklärung, wie man Text an den unteren Rand zwängt!



## zg peripherals (25. Mai 2002)

Hi,

Wie schaff ich es, dass immer am unteren Rand meiner seite, egal welche auflösung und wie gross das Fenster gerade ist, ein Zweizeiliger Text steht? In der Hintergrundfarbe und ganz einfache Schrift! keine xtra Frame. (Hab kein Tutorial gefunden)

Kann mir dass bitte jemand erklären?

Hab noch ne Frage (dafür gibts sicher n Tut):

Wie schaff ich es, dass ich in der zeile über START im iE ganz unten links einen beliebigen Text anzeigen lassen kann? Also quasi da, wo bei mir im Moment "Fertig, es sind Fehler in der seite aufgetreten" steht.

Wenn jamand helfen kann, dann helft mir bitte!!!

DAnke schonmal

zg


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (25. Mai 2002)

Hoi!


```
<div style="position:absolute;bottom:0px">Hallo! <br> 2 Zeilen Text!</div>
```

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## t0ny (25. Mai 2002)

*moin zg peripherals*


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
window.defaultStatus = "Meine Homepage";
//-->
</script>
```

einfach den roten text ändern. der quellcode kommt am anfang in den head-bereich hin.

mfg
t0ny

//edit
übrigens wollte ich deine homepage besuchen. du hast jedoch bei der url-angabe ein 'w' vergessen. es muss so heißen:
http://www.zorgenics.com/
nur so als hinweiß!


----------



## zg peripherals (26. Mai 2002)

hey.

erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

allerdings gibts da noch ein Problem! @ ..ooOOipOOoo.. : Wie kann ich den Text in der Mitte zentrieren, wenn ich ihn right oder auf center setzte, passiert immer das gleiche: er setzt ihn (auf der fertigen Seite wieder nach links!). Ich hoffe du kannst mir dass noch sagen!

@ tOny: hab ich noch gar  nicht bemerkt! danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (26. Mai 2002)

Hoi!


```
<div style="position:absolute;bottom:0px;width:100%;text-align:center;"> Zentriertes Hallo! <br> 2. Zeile ebenfalls zentriert </div>
```

Für weitere Infos kannst du dir auch die beste HTML Referenz der Welt anschaun.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## zg peripherals (26. Mai 2002)

passt!!! vielen Dank!


----------

